# Traveling Girl Rant



## UltATK (Aug 29, 2014)

Let me start off by saying I don't do any of this traveling hobo stuff but several of the girls I have met lately are obsessed with this lifestyle. A lot of them have only traveled once or twice in their life. Instead of traveling they obsess over the one time they traveled for years and years and years. I know several of the girls on this forum. I googled their phone numbers and usernames after I hung out with them and I found them on this website looking for rides and people to travel with etc. All of the girls behave the exact same like crazy schizophrenic narcissists. A lot of them have babies they lost custody over and run away from home and mooch off friends in the area as well as get their stuff stolen. I'm mainly writing this because at first I thought this was interesting stuff when I met the first girl who experienced this but after meeting several of them in my area and they all behave the EXACT SAME WAY using the same lingo, devaluing people, using people, fucking up their life, have stds, etc. I am just annoyed at this point. Hooking up with random people and using each other and obsessing over the dumbest crap because again they act like schizophrenics. Basically I'm saying you traveling hobo scum from chico california need to stop coming here and picking up these mental girls and teaching them to ride a train. They wont shut up about it for years. They use it for narcissistic supply. They havent traveled in years and it was only for a month or two and they STILL wont shut up about it. God.


----------



## ratking (Aug 29, 2014)

Everyone's gotta cope with our own involuntary existences somehow. They're probably hurt just as much as everyone else is.
Don't write off everyone. I've met plenty of female bodied travelers who are some of the most wonderful people I've met in my entire life. Not everyone should be lumped in the same category because of a group who has given everyone else a bad reputation.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 29, 2014)

Haha, it's not our fault California is full of oogles. Somebody traveling through is going to decide they want a slutty hobo atm for a bit, it's a sad fact of life.


----------



## briancray (Aug 30, 2014)

UltATK said:


> Let me start off by saying I don't do any of this traveling hobo stuff but several of the girls I have met lately are obsessed with this lifestyle. A lot of them have only traveled once or twice in their life. Instead of traveling they obsess over the one time they traveled for years and years and years. I know several of the girls on this forum. I googled their phone numbers and usernames after I hung out with them and I found them on this website looking for rides and people to travel with etc. All of the girls behave the exact same like crazy schizophrenic narcissists. A lot of them have babies they lost custody over and run away from home and mooch off friends in the area as well as get their stuff stolen. I'm mainly writing this because at first I thought this was interesting stuff when I met the first girl who experienced this but after meeting several of them in my area and they all behave the EXACT SAME WAY using the same lingo, devaluing people, using people, fucking up their life, have stds, etc. I am just annoyed at this point. Hooking up with random people and using each other and obsessing over the dumbest crap because again they act like schizophrenics. Basically I'm saying you traveling hobo scum from chico california need to stop coming here and picking up these mental girls and teaching them to ride a train. They wont shut up about it for years. They use it for narcissistic supply. They havent traveled in years and it was only for a month or two and they STILL wont shut up about it. God.


So why are you here then lol? That post made me laugh...sounds like they struck a nerve.


----------



## spectacular (Aug 30, 2014)

we attract those who are similar to ourselves


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 30, 2014)

I just want to let you know that schizophrenia and narcissism don't frequently occur within the same individual. The narcissistic traits you are observing are likely due to delusional thinking, either theirs or yours.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 31, 2014)

UltATK said:


> Let me start off by saying I don't do any of this traveling hobo stuff but several of the girls I have met lately are obsessed with this lifestyle. A lot of them have only traveled once or twice in their life. Instead of traveling they obsess over the one time they traveled for years and years and years. I know several of the girls on this forum. I googled their phone numbers and usernames after I hung out with them and I found them on this website looking for rides and people to travel with etc. All of the girls behave the exact same like crazy schizophrenic narcissists. A lot of them have babies they lost custody over and run away from home and mooch off friends in the area as well as get their stuff stolen. I'm mainly writing this because at first I thought this was interesting stuff when I met the first girl who experienced this but after meeting several of them in my area and they all behave the EXACT SAME WAY using the same lingo, devaluing people, using people, fucking up their life, have stds, etc. I am just annoyed at this point. Hooking up with random people and using each other and obsessing over the dumbest crap because again they act like schizophrenics. Basically I'm saying you traveling hobo scum from chico california need to stop coming here and picking up these mental girls and teaching them to ride a train. They wont shut up about it for years. They use it for narcissistic supply. They havent traveled in years and it was only for a month or two and they STILL wont shut up about it. God.


First off, let me start by saying I don't really do any of this generalizing/stereotyping stuff but lately a lot of people I have met seem to be pretty judgemental when it comes to lifestyles they don't understand, particularly that of the traveling/free-spirit/hoboing/etc ilk. A lot of them have never even traveled themselves. Instead of traveling themselves, they tend to base their impression on the select few assholes they meet, rather than the whole of the community who are worth getting to know. I know several of the girls on this forum. I chose to stalk them on the internet and focus on their negative traits, rather than talk to them face to face about their problems and hear their feelings about their situation(s) in life (that obviously bother me so much I'm choosing to anonymously complain about it on an online forum). I'm mainly writing this because at first I thought this was interesting stuff and I genuinely wanted to help them better their lives but then, after meeting a few of them I realized that I should be more concerned with living my own life than belittling others', no matter how fucked up they may be at this point in time in their life. I'm just annoyed at this point, but then again I probably will continue to be.....until I learn that we all mature and evolve at different paces in our lives. Live and let Live. Riding yer first train is like experiencing yer first orgasm....don't knock it till ya try it!


----------



## UltATK (Aug 31, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I just want to let you know that schizophrenia and narcissism don't frequently occur within the same individual. The narcissistic traits you are observing are likely due to delusional thinking, either theirs or yours.



16m 31s
dead wrong.


----------



## Anagor (Aug 31, 2014)

iamwhatiam said:


> Live and let Live.


Exactly.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 2, 2014)

No, not dead wrong at all...I'm not a mental health professional, but consulted with one who agreed with me. In my personal experience, I met fewer narcissists on the street than in mainstream culture (they typically avoid being houseless). As for schizophrenics, sure there are plenty to be found on the street. If you feel you are meeting tons of mentally ill people or people with personality disorders, perhaps it is a matter of perception or you're just lucky to be around such diversity of the human mind. If you would like to expand yours, accept it.


----------



## Tude (Sep 2, 2014)

Alright - I was going to kill this thread just cause it was a rant about girls and girls and ugh. But ... There was some good info shed off here and hopefully it is read. And then I'll kill it hehe. 

We are not a place to post piss off things about people - but more of a place where people can find info and meet up. Dude I have more stories about men ... and some old girly friends who have ripped me off etc. Meh. Move on.

Ohhh did I mention how much I luvs me mmmmmmmmichael? He is a wize sage person!


----------



## Dameon (Sep 2, 2014)

Let's all go to Chico and complain about them producing a bunch of slutty oogles that latch onto trainhoppers and litter the rails with stupidity.


----------



## Tude (Sep 2, 2014)

hehe @Dameon - I was with a couple of bikers and bike clubs for years (ex husband of many and bf for like 6 yrs) and it was amazing at some of the drunken parties and LAST CALL at bars where the gurls openly stated they wanted a man with a bike - I mean a man, just any man, just as long as he had a bike. Lots of STD around I'd say.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 2, 2014)

@Tude: If you kill this thread and let the licking bloody vagina thread live, I'll never talk to you again

I made a killing in recycling in Chico, just gotta keep an eye out for the tweeeeeeeeeekerz.


----------



## briancray (Sep 2, 2014)

It amazes me how a personal vendetta like this even arises in a thread. Grouping people together is one thing, but the real question is why does this person even care enough to post? Everyone chooses to live their life a certain way. As long as their life is not affecting mine negatively why should I care what they do with their time? If it did affect it negatively then move on and change something about it instead of complaining. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tude (Sep 2, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> @Tude: If you kill this thread and let the licking bloody vagina thread live, I'll never talk to you again
> 
> I made a killing in recycling in Chico, just gotta keep an eye out for the tweeeeeeeeeekerz.



LOL mmmmmmmmmm....ichael - I would sooo miss talking to you hehe. And gawd dam that bloody vagina thingeee came (lol) before me so I ain't touching that. hehe. Let's put it this way - if someone looked at me that way when I was in that way - I'd have the big NO written on me. 

Glad you did good at the recycling!  Ran into some tweeeeeeekerz on the street today - yay!!


----------



## UltATK (Sep 3, 2014)

not many forums have crazy cat ladies as moderators. what a shit hole.


----------



## briancray (Sep 3, 2014)

UltATK said:


> not many forums have crazy cat ladies as moderators. what a shit hole.


After reading all of your posts, and then looking at your profile, I kinda thought you were a 12 year old girl. It says male...am I missing something?


----------



## autumn (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow. I don't know what kind of pain you're in or what one of these girls did to you. Its obvious you're hurt or upset about something, since you bothered registering here to whine, insult, and be judgemental.

Maybe you should go outside. Get some fresh air. Ride a bike, I don't know. And if you're really that fucked up over something that you'd rather continue being an asshole here, maybe you should get some help. We don't know you, or who you're talking about.


----------



## UltATK (Sep 11, 2014)

zim said:


> Wow. I don't know what kind of pain you're in or what one of these girls did to you. Its obvious you're hurt or upset about something, since you bothered registering here to whine, insult, and be judgemental.
> 
> Maybe you should go outside. Get some fresh air. Ride a bike, I don't know. And if you're really that fucked up over something that you'd rather continue being an asshole here, maybe you should get some help. We don't know you, or who you're talking about.


you dumb son of a bitch lol


----------



## landpirate (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm going to close this thread. Its not going anywhere useful and has just turned into petty name calling. @UltATK if you don't like here and we're all so dumb then you are welcome to leave the forum.


----------

